
Google recalls all overseas employees over Trump - hari_sem3
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/28/google-ceo-sundar-pichai-fears-impact-of-trump-immigration-order-recalls-staff/?sr_share=facebook
======
greenyoda
The HN title, "Google recalls all overseas employees over Trump", is not
accurate. The article says: "Google apparently recalled _all employees
potentially impacted_ who were abroad". The order "imposes for at least 90
days a block on entry to the U.S. for citizens (including valid visa holders)
_from seven countries_ , blocks indefinitely refugee admittance from Syria and
also caps the total number of refugees allowed to enter the U.S. in 2017 at
50,000, less than half the number that came into the country in 2016. The
measure also suspends admittance of all refugees for a period of 120 days."

So employees who are not refugees or come from one of the affected countries
would not be impacted by the order. It's not likely, for example, for Google
employees who are from the EU or India to be affected.

As per HN Guidelines, "please use the original title, unless it is misleading
or linkbait".[1] In this case, the article's title, "Google CEO Sundar Pichai
fears impact of Trump immigration order, recalls staff" (which can be easily
shortened without affecting its intent), is much more accurate.

Also, there's previous discussion of this story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13507737](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13507737)

From that article, we know that the seven countries affected are Iran, Iraq,
Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria and Yemen.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

